# Probador de reguladores de voltaje de alternador



## Xavier18 (Nov 3, 2020)

Buenas noches amigos talvez alguien me puede ayudar con información para realizar un probador de reguladores como el que les adjunto en el video....


----------



## osmanyvg91 (Nov 13, 2020)

Xavier18 dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos talvez alguien me puede ayudar con información para realizar un probador de reguladores como el que les adjunto en el video....


Yo los he probado con una fuente regulable de hasta 30V DC, si ud conoce el funcionamiento del regulador sabrá que en el caso de 12 *V *el comienza a disminuir la excitación del alternador al alcanzar los 14 *V* aproximadamente*,* como el de 24 alcanza los 28 *V *, la prueba es simple, le administras corriente por el Positivo del regulador y el Negativo respectivamente y nos quedara un tercer cable o Pin que es por donde Ud testeará a ver si el regulador está trabajando de forma correcta... saludos*,* cualquier duda cite el mensaje.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 14, 2020)

Xavier18 dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos talvez alguien me puede ayudar con información para realizar un probador de reguladores como el que les adjunto en el video....





osmanyvg91 dijo:


> Yo los he probado con una fuente regulable de hasta 30V DC, si ud conoce el funcionamiento del regulador sabrá que en el caso de 12 *V *el comienza a disminuir la excitación del alternador al alcanzar los 14 *V* aproximadamente*,* como el de 24 alcanza los 28 *V *, la prueba es simple, le administras corriente por el Positivo del regulador y el Negativo respectivamente y nos quedara un tercer cable o Pin que es por donde Ud testeará a ver si el regulador está trabajando de forma correcta... saludos*,* cualquier duda cite el mensaje.


Hola @Xavier18  así es, como dice el amigo @osmanyvg91  es muy sencillo. Solo se necesita comprobar que por el cable de "excitación" SI hay alimentación mientras no se alcance el Voltaje fijado para cada vehículo (14v auto 28v camión) y que NO hay alimentación una vez se alcance o sobrepase esos valores. Yo uso el mismo método que osmany.
Saludos


----------

